# Ruffle Sleeve Top @ boohoo.com



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 5, 2010)

I was just browsing online fashion company boohoo.com looking for some pretty and floaty summer tops and came across this, which wasn't what I was looking for at all but I just thought it was too pretty!

Don't you love it?

&lt;3







http://www.boohoo.com/FashionClothin...10&amp;color=WHITE


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 6, 2010)

*ya its cool..*


----------



## Lucy (Jun 6, 2010)

very pretty! i hate boohoo's shipping charges though, they're pretty extortionate.


----------

